# new year-new stuff



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

got busy(bored) the last week creating some new marbles(i hope i don't lose them!)


----------



## b8nw8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very cool, thinking about trying some marbling on my next build.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks real nice .


----------

